# Bait Storage



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
What is the best way to carry bait?

I am wondering if any of you have had any experience with the Plano 700 Bait Storage Bucket - would appear to fit sungly into the aft 25cm hatch on a Swing.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a plastic lunchbox that came with an esky. Looks like something out of the flintstones. It has a cooler brick and keeps bait fresh for many hours. Great with pillies.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok - I love this bait bucket (plano 700) - now I just need to purchase my Swing single and away I go.....


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Bait? WhatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s that? Mines all hard plastic and doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t go off :wink:

Last time I used it which was a long time ago I used a small esky. It only large enough to keep 6 cans.


----------

